# Devoe 379



## rcdif (Aug 8, 2011)

Painting a boat with Devoe 379, primed with 201. Problem I am having a hard time getting rid of orange peel without over thinning. In the past I have used airless with good results for the type of finish required but I want to get a good slick finish on this project. Have tried HVLP both Conventional and Turbine and RP or HTE. Is it possible to get a slick paint job with such a high solids paint? What process would work best. Thinking about trying a fine tip on airless but not sure how good of a finish I would get. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

i thought you they didnt make devoe anymore


----------



## rcdif (Aug 8, 2011)

ICI sells it I like it good industrial paint not sure if it is the right paint for what I am doing with it


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Are you thinning it up to 20% with the No. 5 thinner? http://www.spec-tec.co.nz/altex/Devthane3791.pdf You may have to apply several thin coats instead of one thick coat in order to get it to level better. I've sprayed this product, and it doesn't provide as smooth of a finish as say a single stage automotive polyurethane by Nason.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

rcdif said:


> Painting a boat with Devoe 379, primed with 201. Problem I am having a hard time getting rid of orange peel without over thinning. In the past I have used airless with good results for the type of finish required but I want to get a good slick finish on this project. Have tried HVLP both Conventional and Turbine and RP or HTE. Is it possible to get a slick paint job with such a high solids paint? What process would work best. Thinking about trying a fine tip on airless but not sure how good of a finish I would get. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


It is doable with hvlp or turbine hvlp systems.make sure the 201 (no orange feel) is sanded smooth prior to top coating.
for all kinds of tips and tricks on applying 379/urethanes go to the BRAOA website and search devoe or 379.
I would put a link but dont know how,great 411 @ the forum.


----------



## rcdif (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the help looks like I need to thin than more than 15 percent how much thinner can be used before the products duaribilty suffers? How much thinner are others using 379 having to thin in order to get it to flow properly. I think 17T is a bit slower thinking about using.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

No Bs check out the BRAOA,lots of advise on 379.................
I personally would use Pro thane 4800 for freeboards/top sides great shine and durabillty made by Pro line Paints in San Diego for industrial and marine use.Sherwin williams owns them so you might can get some from your local SW.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Just a thought, but how much area are you doing? Can you use the method used on most boats that have AwlGrip and roll and flag with a white china bristle? Is this below the water line? Devthane 379 is a very high performing aliphatic urethane but may not give automotive finish results with spray application.


----------

